
Peacock – Late Night Coding FTW - GordonS
https://johnpapa.net/peacock-late-night-coding-ftw/
======
GordonS
TLDR;

A VS Code extension for those of us that have multiple windows open, and want
to visually differentiate them by subtly changing colours.

